# اى حد عنده إيميل لأى شركة بترول يضيفه هنا



## م محمد المصرى (1 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم 

حتى يعم النفع على الجميع اى حد عنده إيميل لأى شركة بترول يضيفه هنا 

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## gearbox (2 أغسطس 2008)

ابدا بمواقع لشركات البترول
Schlumberger
http://www.slb.com/*******/careers/index.asp?
ميدور
www.midor.com.eg
ميدوم
www.midom.com.eg
صان مصر
www.emceg.com


----------



## ربيع كمال (2 أغسطس 2008)

شركات جزائرية 
www.sonatrach.com


----------

